# Molino boat ramp



## vacerose (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone launched from the Molino boat ramp off Fairground Rd lately? I'm planning to launch there on Sunday but I've never used that one. Last time I went to the river we launched off Quintette Rd.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like that must be a nice pieacful boat ramp.


----------



## vacerose (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny.... it was nice though. We fished some up river but after a ways both branches are blocked by trees. Next time we'll head down river to the main branch.


----------



## bigbluebowtie56 (Feb 29, 2008)

Up river past the spillway dead ends because of trees, down river takes you to quintette. When the river is low, stumps are a problem going down.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i heard vandalism was a problem at the quintette ramp??


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I have launched at the ramp within the past week and it is a nice ramp. The river north is blocked by trees as you say.


----------



## fishhook240 (Apr 12, 2008)

Its a good launch. Never had any problems there. The only way is down but is a few cutz and lakes along the way .:usaflag


----------

